# How much muscle can i gain in 3 months...



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Right im gonna keep a track on here of how much i can put on in 3 months, then the plan is to get as lean as i can for a stag do and a holiday in september

Pictures... http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee455/fash11/

I know i need more mass but after this holiday i will concentrate on more mass and not worry about BF

Special thanks to(in no particular order) Mingster,Ausbuilt,Milk,Winny,spike,Big sliver back,Ewen,Xpower,Johnyboy and Sy for giving me some good advice and listening to me moaning on about how little progress i have been making:beer:

After using Fitday im really suprised at how little ive been eating, and that is definatley my biggest problem along with changing routines every half hour:lol:

Reading alot on the net about ectomorph training or hardgainer training i have decided to not eat AS clean as i have been and also do a 3 day a week full body split concentrating on compounds only,linear progression. :thumbup1:

I will post training and aas as i go along

Stats at the mo are...

30 years old

185lb

5ft 11 inch

BF%??

1rm...

Squat 125kg

Bench 92.5kg

Dead 145kg

Training will be squats,leg press,deads,bench,rows,chins,dips,ohp

1 core exercise will be done after each workout and forearms i will do on sunday

Diet...

M1- whey,oats,banana,milk

M2-(pwo) whey,oats,banana,milk

M3- 200g meat,pasta,veg

M4- 200g meat,pots,veg

M5- whey,oats,banana,milk

M6 -200g meat,pasta,veg

M7- 8 egg whites,2 yolks, rice

Bedtime- 5g glutamine

Midnight snack- whey,oats

Any advice from you guys on here is welcome, the more the merrier!!

Here goes then...


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Best of luck buddy  I'm in the same boat lol, I'm away in September and wanna get bigger and leaner


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> Best of luck buddy  I'm in the same boat lol, I'm away in September and wanna get bigger and leaner


Cheers mate, chime in if you want chap:thumbup1:


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck bud, how long you been training for and how many cycles have you run in past?


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

Good luck mate!

Do watch bf though. I'm tryin to get down to full abs and maintain abs while bulking now.. I'll subscribe 

Routine looks good! Progressive add weight to the bar every week and you'll grow!

Edit: no deadlifts?????????!!!!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed!! Interested in how you get on with this mate as I'm bulking myself, good luck


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Good to see you get up a journal mate. Best way to keep track of your progress and get good advice. I'm sure all the guys on here, as well as us guys who have already helped, will give you great advice. Good luck mate!!


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Another thing mate... Add a 2.5 weight to the bar every week and before you know it you will lifting and growing like f***


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

W1NNY said:


> Another thing mate... Add a 2.5 weight to the bar every week and before you know it you will lifting and growing like f***


And puffing out your rear lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

baggsy said:


> Good luck bud, how long you been training for and how many cycles have you run in past?


Ive been training for about 7/8 years in all honesty but ive made sod all progress:lol:.

Cycles i have run are tbol,pmag and test, again all oretty much unsuccesful:laugh:



Fleg said:


> Good luck mate!
> 
> Do watch bf though. I'm tryin to get down to full abs and maintain abs while bulking now.. I'll subscribe
> 
> ...


Thanks very much fella, yea doing deads,probably sumo



Gordie1876 said:


> Subbed!! Interested in how you get on with this mate as I'm bulking myself, good luck


Thanks very much mate, you got a journal?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> Good to see you get up a journal mate. Best way to keep track of your progress and get good advice. I'm sure all the guys on here, as well as us guys who have already helped, will give you great advice. Good luck mate!!


Thanks again w1nny mate



W1NNY said:


> Another thing mate... Add a 2.5 weight to the bar every week and before you know it you will lifting and growing like f***


Thats exactly what im gonna try and do. When i cut i will increase volume slightly


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

Im up for a friendly bit of competition if you fancy it lol, anything to help us keep motivated is a bonus


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best with this mate .

id just like to see you stick with this routine/diet you got for the 3 months then change if needed .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> Im up for a friendly bit of competition if you fancy it lol, anything to help us keep motivated is a bonus


yea def mate, what you got in mind fella???


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck mate subbed might steal some ideas from you and anyone else who chips in


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> all the best with this mate .
> 
> id just like to see you stick with this routine/diet you got for the 3 months then change if needed .


Yea that is what im gonna do weather it works or not, weather i get l little bit of fat gain or not thats what im gonna do.

Thanks very much once again Ewen:beer:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ackee&Saltfish said:


> Good luck mate subbed might steal some ideas from you and anyone else who chips in


Thanks very much mate, by all means steal as much as you want!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea that is what im gonna do weather it works or not, weather i get l little bit of fat gain or not thats what im gonna do.
> 
> Thanks very much once again Ewen:beer:


no problem fella , im going through a bulking phase myself so gonna update my journal with diet when i can be bothered :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> no problem fella , im going through a bulking phase myself so gonna update my journal with diet when i can be bothered :lol:


Ha fair play mate. I have had a look in your journal but it's quite far into it I haven't posted, feel like I need to know what you have done so far


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ha fair play mate. I have had a look in your journal but it's quite far into it I haven't posted, feel like I need to know what you have done so far


in a nutshell lifted heavy weights done some comps and eaten loads of jaffa cakes and doughnuts :lol:

not much to a strength journal haha


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> in a nutshell lifted heavy weights done some comps and eaten loads of jaffa cakes and doughnuts :lol:
> 
> not much to a strength journal haha[/quote
> 
> Sweet hopefully this will be as easy then


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good Luck Ash :thumbup1:


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Good luck mate hope things go ok for you......


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks again w1nny mate
> 
> Thats exactly what im gonna try and do. When i cut i will increase volume slightly


When cutting mate don't change the heavyness of weights, just keep going mate. Push yourself all the time. While I been dieting for comp I have not done extra volume or anything. I just kept going. Strength will drop yeah but don't let it get you down pal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Good Luck Ash :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, done my test cycle. Didn't work out as well as I planned and lost abit of hair

Will go the fina route next time


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

GShock said:


> Good luck mate hope things go ok for you......


Cheers fella, chime in if you want bro


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate, done my test cycle. Didn't work out as well as I planned and lost abit of hair
> 
> Will go the fina route next time


Yeh MPB vs Muscle mass...lol

Ausbuilt has some good fina protocols around somewhere , so have a read up!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> When cutting mate don't change the heavyness of weights, just keep going mate. Push yourself all the time. While I been dieting for comp I have not done extra volume or anything. I just kept going. Strength will drop yeah but don't let it get you down pal


Ok cheers mate. I was just gonna switch the days from a three day full body to a 2 day... Workouts A and B

Ie...

Week 1 ABA

Week 2 BAB

Etc etc


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Yeh MPB vs Muscle mass...lol
> 
> Ausbuilt has some good fina protocols around somewhere , so have a read up!


Yea he has mailed me about it. I know what to do.

He says to run tren or deca with it too, and lower the test dose

Did you know subzero that you cab get a minoxidil/finasteride shampoo now??????


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea he has mailed me about it. I know what to do.
> 
> He says to run tren or deca with it too, and lower the test dose
> 
> Did you know subzero that you cab get a minoxidil/finasteride shampoo now??????


No didn't know anything about the shampoo? where you get it from..?

I use Nizoral at the moment.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> No didn't know anything about the shampoo? where you get it from..?
> 
> I use Nizoral at the moment.


So do I at the mo. It's either a cream or a shampoo but either way it's a topical, think it contains 1mg fina per squirt, something along those lines

I'll post the link up in a bit mate

Aus still says to take the tab also...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.pharmacygeoff.co.uk/Morr-F.html

There you go Zero:thumbup1:


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> http://www.pharmacygeoff.co.uk/Morr-F.html
> 
> There you go Zero:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, will have look :beer:


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Good luck mate.

consistency will pull it together for ya


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

xpower said:


> Good luck mate.
> 
> consistency will pull it together for ya


Cheers for the support and your advice mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Just bought some beta alanine and mono to aid with my training, got them from bulk powders

Last time I mixed the two together and had quite a potent supplement

Also got some DAA to help with libido as it's not too good at the mo, being in the second week of pct etc etc

Gonna post up training from today in abit


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok so first day of full body today, gonna do 3 sets of each exercise until i can get a certain amount of reps out then add weight to the bar

Hack squat 105kg x10x10x5

Bench 70kgx9x8x8

DB Row 35kgx10x10x5

Bb Curl 30kgx10x10x5

Weighted sit ups 7.5kg DB x20x15x10

Cant believe how much strength i have lost since coming of the test cycle, especially with benchin

At the moment im having to do An alternative to BB squating as my hip is in a mess and its just too painful, i am seeing a physio however.

Getting doms creeping and i love that feeling:thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

As you have said in your first post, concentration on compounds and core lifts is where you will benefit. I have known a few people like you, (myself included) that used to mix things up all the time and never stick to a decent routine. I did more isolations and little core lifts.

Stick with the core lifts for a few months and you'll see results. I may sub this, depends if you come on over to my crib and check in.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> As you have said in your first post, concentration on compounds and core lifts is where you will benefit. I have known a few people like you, (myself included) that used to mix things up all the time and never stick to a decent routine. I did more isolations and little core lifts.
> 
> Stick with the core lifts for a few months and you'll see results. I may sub this, depends if you come on over to my crib and check in.


Get subbin baby...

You got a link dude???


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

That Lunatic actually makes some sense lol.

get the basics on track & the rst follows


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

good luck bro make the pics bigger so we can see progress better!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

xpower said:


> That Lunatic actually makes some sense lol.
> 
> get the basics on track & the rst follows


Yea and that has been one of my biggest downfalls

I just need to get Squatting again and ill be happy, its easily my strongest exercise.

Need to get some clearer leg pics up

Gonna add 2.5kg to the bar on all exercises from todays workout though so happy days


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

cawley123 said:


> good luck bro make the pics bigger so we can see progress better!


Cheers mate

Arent they very big then? They get bigger if you click on each one...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Get subbin baby...
> 
> You got a link dude???


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/154543-samurai-really-lunatic.html



xpower said:


> That Lunatic actually makes some sense lol.
> 
> get the basics on track & the rst follows


You sweet talker you... :blush:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool mate


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I did read it, i fvcking posted after :lol:

I'm a cvnt.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Today i have felt abit bloated i must say

I had my night time feed last night which was ok ,only gonna have these on sleeps after training

I think the bloat is coming from upping my carbs so much, also taking in 300g in weight of oats a day may be the culprit

Wll adjust diet to see if it makes a difference


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I'd be bloated with 300g of oats too


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

would be interested to find out your 3 month results.. my plan was originally 6months but i'm 10 months down the line and have a nice slab of muscle attained natty ... 2 months til holiday so it's gear time now for that holiday push !!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

xpower said:


> I'd be bloated with 300g of oats too


Thats 300g weight in oats not 300g carbs(macros) in oats

But i am taking in about 400g carbs overall


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> would be interested to find out your 3 month results.. my plan was originally 6months but i'm 10 months down the line and have a nice slab of muscle attained natty ... 2 months til holiday so it's gear time now for that holiday push !!!


Quality mate whats your cycle looking like then?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Ash, best of luck mate.

As many have said, don't be looking for some magic formula. Pick some basic exercises and stick to them for a good period of time. I very rarely change any exercises, only the amount of sets and reps varies every few months.

As for diet....Just eat as much of what you fancy as you can


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

if everything is in order a nice 1lbs of lean muscle is acheivable, so 12lbs IMO in 12 weeks


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ws0158 said:


> if everything is in order a nice 1lbs of lean muscle is acheivable, so 12lbs IMO in 12 weeks


Id love even half that mate.

10/12 lbs would be a god send

Thanks for your input buddy

keep it coming


----------



## ooomoo (Jan 29, 2008)

You'll be amazed at what adding 12lbs of muscle and loosing 12lbs of fat makes to your shape 

Hope it's going well pal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ooomoo said:


> You'll be amazed at what adding 12lbs of muscle and loosing 12lbs of fat makes to your shape
> 
> Hope it's going well pal


Oh yea mate if i could do that i would really feel like all this is worth it

Cheers mate:beer:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Hey Ash, best of luck mate.
> 
> As many have said, don't be looking for some magic formula. Pick some basic exercises and stick to them for a good period of time. I very rarely change any exercises, only the amount of sets and reps varies every few months.
> 
> As for diet....Just eat as much of what you fancy as you can


Hey mate thanks very much.

I was hoping you might have a look at this.

Im just gonna give it my all, eat like a beast, if i gain fat so be it i just wanna look bigger and be stronger, some progression is what im saying(linear)

Then hopefully have some better pictures to put on here.

I think the good thing about this journal from me is that its not ongoing and its just until i go away on the 12th of sept, i have a target, a goal.

Once again thanks for all your advice over the past 12 months buddy

Cheers Mingster


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Quality mate whats your cycle looking like then?


Just a 9 week Dbol oral cycle 40mg ... don't plan any pct unless i need to starting last 2 weeks before cycle ends. ANd Throwing in Warroir blaze same time as pct if i do a pct


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Hey mate thanks very much.
> 
> I was hoping you might have a look at this.
> 
> ...


No worries mate.

The diet business is often made to sound more difficult than it is.

I've had a mouth infection that has affected my eating this past 2 weeks. I've been eating around 1000 cals a day less than usual. Apart from a few shakes a day my diet has consisted of pies, crisps and Mars bars lol but, because I've been in a calorie deficit, I've dropped 4 or 5 pounds of fat Can't be bad. Keep those Mars bars coming


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im thinking warrior blaze on my cut

Tried a sample and its potent, but it does give you a little bit of limp dick though

Didnt wanna stop running:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> The diet business is often made to sound more difficult than it is.
> 
> I've had a mouth infection that has affected my eating this past 2 weeks. I've been eating around 1000 cals a day less than usual. Apart from a few shakes a day my diet has consisted of pies, crisps and Mars bars lol but, because I've been in a calorie deficit, I've dropped 4 or 5 pounds of fat Can't be bad. Keep those Mars bars coming


Ha ha nice one mate, yea get those mars bars rollin in!

Its all about cals in vs out

I cant believe how little i was eating though buddy, after using fitday. Im having a nightime shake too, just a scoop of whey, oats and evoo

But ive gone for 3/4 real food meals and 3/4 shakes, by the time the oats and milk is in there its quite thick and it does fill a gap

And ive bought myself some almonds and pstachios to snack on.

Also bought some fat gripz( you know me and my desire for big(er) arms) :lol: (bloody mrs)

Pies,crisps and mars bars...could be the name of your next journal big fella:laugh:


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I just put 3 scoops of whey together with milk in three daily shakes and there's 225g of protein. Add 3 meals with a kilo of meat split between them and there's 450g of protein already, before snacks of eggs and nuts, and that's eating clean. Easy A bit of a cheat on a Saturday and there's my strict diet nailed.


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

Personally I think shakes/supplements should only be used as a needs must. Stick to as much real food as you. When dieting down I no shakes at all. Good wholesome

Food is what you want. It's all about preparing your food the night before with both dieting and bulking if your out all day with work or anything for that matter!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> I just put 3 scoops of whey together with milk in three daily shakes and there's 225g of protein. Add 3 meals with a kilo of meat split between them and there's 450g of protein already, before snacks of eggs and nuts, and that's eating clean. Easy A bit of a cheat on a Saturday and there's my strict diet nailed.


Yea thats pretty much what i have done, im behind the wheel of my van for 70% of the day, i cant hold a folk in my hand all day, have to have some shakes in there


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> Personally I think shakes/supplements should only be used as a needs must. Stick to as much real food as you. When dieting down I no shakes at all. Good wholesome
> 
> Food is what you want. It's all about preparing your food the night before with both dieting and bulking if your out all day with work or anything for that matter!!


Yea i certainly got moe food in there than i ever have had before, i am eating like a beast at the mo


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained today...

Sumos 130kg x 5, 132.5kg x 5,135kg x5(All went up easily, maybe i have kept abit of muscle after my tste cycle, going to 140kg next week)

Ohp 50kg x 8 x 9 x 5 (weakest lift overall)

Dips to failure Bodyweight failed on 12,9,8

Calf raises on hack squat 120kg x 15 x 13 x 10

Db side bends 17.5kg x 10 x 10 x 10

Good session this morning, felt strong in there, taking DY Pump pre training really does help i find.

My natty test levels are coming back as well i reckon, certainely feel more chipper, less like a womanlaugh and ive been having morning wood once again

Libido still nothing like it was on test though, that was a crazy 10 weeks


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Good man. Keep that positive outlook, Ash, and get aggressive with those lifts:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Good man. Keep that positive outlook, Ash, and get aggressive with those lifts:thumbup1:


Cheers mate, i was suprise how easy the deads went, really concentrated on form also, pulling is def my strong point(not so much with the fairer sex however)

Added in mono, beta alanine and daa this morning, gonna train natty until its time to lean down abit, think thats the sensible approach at the mo

Gonna give it my all, when the time has come to lean down i will use up my anavar and tbol and see what i can do with them

Money is at a premium currently so im looking to save as much as i can on food


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Sounds like its all going well. I see you have added nuts in as a snack. Cant beat them mate, its what i do with the Almonds, i just have to be careful as i get kidney stones..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Sounds like its all going well. I see you have added nuts in as a snack. Cant beat them mate, its what i do with the Almonds, i just have to be careful as i get kidney stones..


Really you get kidney stones from almonds? Or just nuts in general?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Todays training...

Hack squat 1 set 20 reps - 105kg

Db bench 32.5kg x 9 x 7 x7

BB row - 62.5kg x 10 x 10 x 5

Preacher Db curl 10kg x 10 x 10 x5

Didnt do any core as my abs are still roasting from mondays weighted sit ups

Up weight on everything as of next week.

Diet is still very clean, dont know if im eating enough though, proba around 3800 every day.

Hopefully i will have gone up on the scale come wednesday morning as thats my aim, gonna do some forearms on sunday for 20 mins


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Really you get kidney stones from almonds? Or just nuts in general?


Seems to be that way. Although the doctors really don't know why the fvck i get them, you'd of thought that ten years worth of samples would give them some idea... So bollox to them, i still eat nuts.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Todays training...
> 
> Hack squat 1 set 20 reps - 105kg
> 
> ...


What was your last weight in?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> What was your last weight in?


Last weigh in was 183.7lbs(precisely) on a digi scale

Wanna put at least 1lb on, but i reckin water weight from upping carbs and mono will see to that, just now have this horrible bloat feeling


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained Yesterday...

Sumo 140kg x6x6x5

Dips BW to failure x10x10x10

Leg press 190kgx10, 230kgx10x10

Chins BW x6x5x4

Tri Pushdowns

All in all a good workout. Pb on sumos which im happy with felt great putting 3 plates a side on.

Lower back held out quite well considering i done deads and leg press in the same session

Training tomorrow, cant wait, thinking of getting some SD to add into the mix

Recovery from pct has gone well, into my third week tomorrow and feel good again, certainly better than what i did emotionally

Weight this morning was 184.8lbs so up 1lb which was my target, if i do that for 12 weeks i will be happy,waist measuerment stayed the same,even eating 4500 cals ed

:thumbup1:


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Im thinking warrior blaze on my cut
> 
> Tried a sample and its potent, but it does give you a little bit of limp dick though
> 
> Didnt wanna stop running:thumb:


Limp dic oh well ... i have that with my mrs anyway so not a problem ... plus mates's getting me some Viagra for the holiday in july so that shouldn't be a problem either...

Can't get my Dbol supply so hacked off so bought some chapparal labs Trenavol for lean mass gain and still will run the warrior blaise to cut up that's if i need it ...

Your sessiosn appear to be going ok.. my

OP is at 90kg

var dips i use 25kg plate hanging from belt 3 sets like you 6 rep max

DB lying flys i'm at 40kg

chest flys i'm at 90kg full stack plus 20kg plate added

so all in not bad ...

need to concentrate more on biceps curls now which i have been doing 30kg curls on EZ bar and 60kg tricep press... as holidat not far away


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Trained Yesterday...
> 
> Sumo 140kg x6x6x5
> 
> ...


Looking good mate. Liking the new avi.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

And yours, nice art work there fella


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Just found this, good luck mate will keep an eye on this always good to see everyones progress

Subbed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> Limp dic oh well ... i have that with my mrs anyway so not a problem ... plus mates's getting me some Viagra for the holiday in july so that shouldn't be a problem either...
> 
> Can't get my Dbol supply so hacked off so bought some chapparal labs Trenavol for lean mass gain and still will run the warrior blaise to cut up that's if i need it ...
> 
> ...


Little bit stronger than me then mate....

OHP 90kg, fair play is that for reps?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Just found this, good luck mate will keep an eye on this always good to see everyones progress
> 
> Subbed


Cheers mate.

Ive seen you in dave's SD thread, the scott!!!

Im gonna do a similar cycle in june which i will log here, gonna go 10mg the whole way through if i can like the big man on his thread


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Little bit stronger than me then mate....
> 
> OHP 90kg, fair play is that for reps?


10 rep max for the 90kg OHP ..

Just got back from the gym mad how my tri's have taken off in size they dwarf my development in other parts... Obviously i have over developed my tri's !


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> 10 rep max for the 90kg OHP ..
> 
> Just got back from the gym mad how my tri's have taken off in size they dwarf my development in other parts... Obviously i have over developed my tri's !


How have you done that?

targetted them specifically?


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Dave defo gained alto from 10mg of sd probably one of the best gains that I have read about anyway, give it a go mate at £30 a tub you can do 2 cycles for that at 10mg.

You said earlier in the thread your strength had came down a lot since coming of the test, how much were you pressing before the test, and during?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Craigyboy said:


> Dave defo gained alto from 10mg of sd probably one of the best gains that I have read about anyway, give it a go mate at £30 a tub you can do 2 cycles for that at 10mg.
> 
> You said earlier in the thread your strength had came down a lot since coming of the test, how much were you pressing before the test, and during?


Before the test i was probably flat benching 70/75 on cycle i got upto 95kg.

I could do 3 reps at 100kg but the third was a spot.

I done 80kg for 7 and 5 today so not bad i suppose but that and ohp are my weakest lifts in the grand scheme of things


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> How have you done that?
> 
> targetted them specifically?


i focus on keeping arms tucked in on various exercises and squeeze at the high point so yeah i guess i am targeting them specifically...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> i focus on keeping arms tucked in on various exercises and squeeze at the high point so yeah i guess i am targeting them specifically...


Cool fair play mate.

Lookin slick in your avi, have you done a course of mt2:thumb:?


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Cool fair play mate.
> 
> Lookin slick in your avi, have you done a course of mt2:thumb:?


Nope Lol :lol: ... AVI that's Frank Zane not me just my all time idol...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training today....

Hack squat 112.5kg x 10 x 10 x 10

BB bench 70kg x 10, 80kg x 7 x 6

Narrow grip pulldowns 75kg x 6 x 5 x 5

DB curls, preacher using fat gripz(not sure about these) 10kg x 10 x 10 x 6

weighted sit ups 10kg plate x 12 x 12

Everything up again, really happy with the lat pulldowns weight, needed a spot could of got another few out but oh well, my lats felt it

Cant wait for saturdays session now


----------



## Rusty_Mann (Oct 31, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Training today....
> 
> Hack squat 112.5kg x 10 x 10 x 10
> 
> ...


It's good when every time you go in there your up on the weights ! great feeling isn't it ????... get those EZ bar preacher curls up to 15kg - 20 kg plates either side and then you'll notice the arms getting fuller... withing the next 6 weeks i want to get the red 25kg plates on them it's a personal goal i want to do for 6-8 reps. I should easily do that as i'm startnig the Chapparal labs trenevol soon...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Rusty_Mann said:


> It's good when every time you go in there your up on the weights ! great feeling isn't it ????... get those EZ bar preacher curls up to 15kg - 20 kg plates either side and then you'll notice the arms getting fuller... withing the next 6 weeks i want to get the red 25kg plates on them it's a personal goal i want to do for 6-8 reps. I should easily do that as i'm startnig the Chapparal labs trenevol soon...


Yea its a good feeling adding plates however small. Gonna stick with the Dbs for the minute as my left arm is weaker than my left, i can tell this by looking at it also when i preacher curl i have to spot for myself on my left but not for my right whatsoever

Trained today, went really well, will post up in abit.

My gym closes at the end of may so i am currently scouting about for a new one.

My mrs moved in yesterday also...I have no wardrobe left, my clothes are now folded in draws, hers are hanging in the wardrobe:confused1:

Quite abit going on in my life for a change, which will hopefully allow me to forget about being so anal about gym and stuff, just sit back, stuff my face and grow....pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So training today...

Sumo 2 warm up sets, 140kg x 7 x 7 x 5

Dips bodyweight + 5kg x 9 x 5 x 5

Leg press 180kg x 10,240kg x 10 x 10

Chins bodyweight x 7 x 5 x 3(almost 4)

Tri cable pulldowns no11 x 12 x 12 x 9

Felt really strong this AM, Up on evrything once again, second time deadlifting this week.

Def look abit fuller already i think after 2 weeks off eating basically everything in site and training hard sticking to compounds:thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mondays training

Hack squat 120kg x 8 x 8 x 7

Bench 70kg x 10,80kg x 10 x 8

Narrow pulldowns 75kg x 8 x 6 x 6

Mill press 50kg x 8 x 6 x 6

Db preacher curls 10kg x 10 x 10 x 7

Sit ups


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

You doing full body work outs mate?

With bench unless the 70 is a warm up set id be tempted to go for first set after warm with 85/90 and skip that set with 70 should be better for muscle building.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> You doing full body work outs mate?
> 
> With bench unless the 70 is a warm up set id be tempted to go for first set after warm with 85/90 and skip that set with 70 should be better for muscle building.


Yea full body three times a week? Why mate no good?

I was thinking of switching to ppl half way through

Yea the bench is a warm up on 70 the working sets on 80???


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

I personally don't crate full body workouts at all myself mate your not exhausting the muscle at all really with just one set on each muscle. Why do the typical muscle group split? Telling you mate it's DEFINATELY the best way to put size on. If you can only do 3 days why don't you do something like chest and tris, back and bis, and shoulders and legs!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> I personally don't crate full body workouts at all myself mate your not exhausting the muscle at all really with just one set on each muscle. Why do the typical muscle group split? Telling you mate it's DEFINATELY the best way to put size on. If you can only do 3 days why don't you do something like chest and tris, back and bis, and shoulders and legs!!


Yea I could do mate. I was thinking of doing pull push legs though?

All my lifts are going up currently by I def don't have muscle soreness like I did when I done more per group


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight up this morning to 189.6 lbs

Waist measured 36 inches

So up 4lbs from last week and up 1 inch on my bloated belly

Needless to say that I'm def in a calorie surplus finally


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I could do mate. I was thinking of doing pull push legs though?
> 
> All my lifts are going up currently by I def don't have muscle soreness like I did when I done more per group


I think maybe your complicating things. Keep it simple mate. Just do the basics and watch yourself grow. Chest, back, shoulders, legs, arms!! Just hammer them And watch yourself grow mate. Don't think too much into it. Basics is all you need


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> I think maybe your complicating things. Keep it simple mate. Just do the basics and watch yourself grow. Chest, back, shoulders, legs, arms!! Just hammer them And watch yourself grow mate. Don't think too much into it. Basics is all you need


Ok mate so you saying do 5 day split?

Or just jeep it to 3 and split those groups up?


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ok mate so you saying do 5 day split?
> 
> Or just jeep it to 3 and split those groups up?


It's entirely up to you mate??!! I'm not saying your workouts are wrong. They are good, but personally I benefit from the conventional 5 day split yeah with weekend as rest!! You can hammer each separate muscle group to full potential then. Why not give it a try if you hit a plateau?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> It's entirely up to you mate??!! I'm not saying your workouts are wrong. They are good, but personally I benefit from the conventional 5 day split yeah with weekend as rest!! You can hammer each separate muscle group to full potential then. Why not give it a try if you hit a plateau?


Yea I have trained like that before. Th problem I can see is trying to eat enough cos of the extra work

In struggling to get 4500 plus down ne at the minute

I might look at doing 1 on 1 off as a 4 times a week look


----------



## The-Big-One (Apr 11, 2010)

i love me sum food just enjoy the surplus because youll soon be wanting to cut lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

The-Big-One said:


> i love me sum food just enjoy the surplus because youll soon be wanting to cut lol


Getting worried already if I'm honest


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Weight up this morning to 189.6 lbs
> 
> Waist measured 36 inches
> 
> ...


it always messes with my head when im bulking. i know i'll lose some definition, but when it happens it's sure frustrating.

good journal, keep it up!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks to Tonyc74 from Manandmuscle.com for a free sample of Warrior blaze which i look forward to taking

Training today went well, couldnt do deads until later in the session but still managed to pull out 1 more rep than last week

Dips bodyweight +5kg x 10 x 6 x 6

Leg press 180kg x 10, 260kg x 10 x 8

Tri Pulldowns No 11 x 12, no 12 x 9 x 7

Sumo 140kg x 7 x 7 x 6

Chins Bodyweight x 7 x 5 x 3

All lifts going up, as is weight, really looking alot fuller, got my SD as well so am eager to start that but i have a heavy month in june with nights out so not sure as yet when i will start


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m118 said:


> it always messes with my head when im bulking. i know i'll lose some definition, but when it happens it's sure frustrating.
> 
> good journal, keep it up!


Cheers mate, always appreciate people popping in to keep it going

:thumb:


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Thanks to Tonyc74 from Manandmuscle.com for a free sample of Warrior blaze which i look forward to taking
> 
> Training today went well, couldnt do deads until later in the session but still managed to pull out 1 more rep than last week
> 
> ...


i suspect the SD will make a HUGE difference to adding on muscle. Hit the bulk hard on SD and you'll be shocked how useful it can be !


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea full body three times a week? Why mate no good?
> 
> I was thinking of switching to ppl half way through
> 
> Yea the bench is a warm up on 70 the working sets on 80???


How many sets are you doing?

I generally warm up on a weight that is 50% of my working set otherwise your burning a lot of need energy for the working set..

Not sure about full body tbh my preference would be;

Upper low reps 6-8 e.g. db bench, db shoulder press, bors, hammer curls, dips

Lower low reps 6-8 squats, stiff leg deads, calf raises, leg extensions

Then an upper high reps 10-15 inc db press super set with flys or cables, upright rows superset with lat raises, close grip rows superset with chins, triceps pushdowns superset with cable bicep curls

That way you've got the benefit of strength training and the higher reps to stretch the muscle and activate different fibres and get maximum growth..just a thought?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

tonyc74 said:


> How many sets are you doing?
> 
> I generally warm up on a weight that is 50% of my working set otherwise your burning a lot of need energy for the working set..
> 
> ...


layne norton style - big fan myself


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m118 said:


> i suspect the SD will make a HUGE difference to adding on muscle. Hit the bulk hard on SD and you'll be shocked how useful it can be !


Yea really cant wait if im honest mate



m118 said:


> layne norton style - big fan myself


Just started reading up on this, very high volume though


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> How many sets are you doing?
> 
> I generally warm up on a weight that is 50% of my working set otherwise your burning a lot of need energy for the working set..
> 
> ...


So your saying do a upper/lower/upper split with a different rep range for upper half or for both?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Full body works well 3x a week.

as do do many programs.

The key is to keep pushing on IME


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

You need to stick with a programme, whatever it is, to get the best results. You don't get strong in particular exercises by chopping and changing on a regular basis.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> You need to stick with a programme, whatever it is, to get the best results. You don't get strong in particular exercises by chopping and changing on a regular basis.


Yea half my battle is swappin about


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

The more you do an exercise, the better you get at doing it. The better you get, the heavier you lift. The heavier you lift, the bigger you get. I'm doing dips with 30kg added at the minute. If I changed exercises for a few weeks and then went back to dips I'd be struggling with bodyweight. I'd rather stick to dips until I can add 100kg


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> The more you do an exercise, the better you get at doing it. The better you get, the heavier you lift. The heavier you lift, the bigger you get. I'm doing dips with 30kg added at the minute. If I changed exercises for a few weeks and then went back to dips I'd be struggling with bodyweight. I'd rather stick to dips until I can add 100kg


Very good point

I'm struggling to do dips with 5kg extra

And I don't even weigh 190lb


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I have trained like that before. Th problem I can see is trying to eat enough cos of the extra work
> 
> In struggling to get 4500 plus down ne at the minute
> 
> I might look at doing 1 on 1 off as a 4 times a week look


Of what you are doing now us working then stick to it mate. Take advice from every source you can and make it your undividual needs and goals. Your doing great mate. Progressing well pal!!


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea really cant wait if im honest mate
> 
> *Just started reading up on this, very high volume though*


agreed. too high for me. but the principles are something worthy of considering if you ever want to mix things up a little. my military press and chinning (weighted) shot up over a month simply by alternating high reps with heavy lower reps.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

m118 said:


> agreed. too high for me. but the principles are something worthy of considering if you ever want to mix things up a little. my military press and chinning (weighted) shot up over a month simply by alternating high reps with heavy lower reps.


Whats that pre workout sample(name) you included mate?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Really good training again this morning, will log in abit

Took m118s prw workout sample he sent me, good focus, not as strong as DY pump however

Personally I think I've grown more in these last 3 weeks then I did in the last 3 months

Even got someone coming up to me at work asking me if I'm on those protein shakes and saying how big I was getting


----------



## tonyc74 (Sep 2, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Really good training again this morning, will log in abit
> 
> Took m118s prw workout sample he sent me, good focus, not as strong as DY pump however
> 
> ...


Good work I agree with the other guys and try not to chop and change to much but it is good to swap your excersises around or your body will get comfortable and start adapting to easy maybe chuck in a high volume week every now and again.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tonyc74 said:


> Good work I agree with the other guys and try not to chop and change to much but it is good to swap your excersises around or your body will get comfortable and start adapting to easy maybe chuck in a high volume week every now and again.


Yea mate I agree and will take that on board. Think I might switch from bb to db and change bench height for abit.

But I'm def progressing and I just feel bigger. I've got SD sat here that I wanna get on, I've got a month in June of nights out and I was gonna do it afterwards but I dont think I can stop myself.

Gonna try and stick to full body until my hols though. Or at least it's time to reveal the steal then switch to a p/p/l maybe, one day on one day off


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training update...

Bench 80kg x 10 x 9 x 8

Hack squat 120kg x 9 x 9 x 8

Narrow pulldowns 75kg x 9 x 7 x 6.5

Mill press 50kg x 9 x 6 x 6

Db curls 10kg x 10 x 10 x 10

All lifts up again, good energy and focus

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick update...

DAA def works,libido is sky high, I'm like a dog on heat

Had it 3 times in the space of an hour Sunday morning, couldn't keep the fella down

Training this morning was a little disappointing. Everything up in reps again apart from sumo deads, really wanna get back to conventional or rack pulls

Just felt really tired today and it got me thinking maybe a 3 day ppl split would be easier on recovery

After doing weighted dips and sumos I then had hardly any energy to put into leg pressing


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Quick update...
> 
> DAA def works,libido is sky high, I'm like a dog on heat
> 
> ...


This is why I either do less exercises or less sets in my workouts, mate. If I can't give 100% to any set I don't bother as it is simply eating into recovery time. After my first exercise for a muscle group I often do only 1 set for subsequent exercises, but do that set to absolute failure. It's a system similar to Dorians/Mentzers HIT workouts.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> This is why I either do less exercises or less sets in my workouts, mate. If I can't give 100% to any set I don't bother as it is simply eating into recovery time. After my first exercise for a muscle group I often do only 1 set for subsequent exercises, but do that set to absolute failure. It's a system similar to Dorians/Mentzers HIT workouts.


Yea that's what you have advised me before mate,and reading it how you have written it makes sense

My gym closes at the end of this week, I might switch to a ppl split when I start my new gym


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Todays session, very tired to much Southern Comfort at weekend

Dips BW+5kg x 10 x 8 x 6

Sumo 140kg x 8 x 7 x 5

Leg press 180kg x 10, 260kg x 10 x 10

Skulls 30kg x 10 x 10

Tri pulldowns

Couldnt get chins in as time was up and work was calling. PB on leg press so got to be happy but so tired in there today i feel im not giving it every possibility to grow given 90% of my exercises are compounds, really feeling it toward the end

Think im gonna split muscle groups into a 3 day and either do 3 days a week or 4 and do the 3 day split and repeat

The SD i have got is just sat there shouting very loudly at me, told the mrs about it and her reaction made me wanna start boshing the little blighters right now


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight up again this morning, 191.8lbs, the most I've ever weighed with a 36 inch waist

Had three comments in 1 week about how I'm changing in shape, people actually asking me for advice:rolleyes:

Onwards and upwards


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Weight up again this morning, 191.8lbs, the most I've ever weighed with a 36 inch waist
> 
> Had three comments in 1 week about how I'm changing in shape, people actually asking me for advice:rolleyes:
> 
> Onwards and upwards


Keep going mate, well done


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, will do

Really wanna get on the SD, must resist


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate, will do
> 
> Really wanna get on the SD, must resist


Why pal?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

W1NNY said:


> Why pal?


Cos im going out every sat in june and dont wanna be sh1tting out my liver come july


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training this morning

Hack squat 120kg x 10 x 10 x 10

Bench 80 x 9 x 8

Db press 35kg x 6

Narrow grip pulldowns 75kg x 9 x 8 x 6

Mill press 50kg x 9 x 8 x 6

Db curls 12.5kg x 8 x 7 x 7

Chins BW x 5 x 4 x 3 x 3

Weighted sit ups Bw x 20, =5kg x 15 x 15


----------



## W1NNY (Apr 4, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Cos im going out every sat in june and dont wanna be sh1tting out my liver come july


Haha fair point


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Training today went well, was fired up after my GF really p1ssing me off, b1tch

Sumos 140kg x 10 x 8 x 6

Dips BW+5kg x 10 x 9 x 7

Leg press 180kg x 10, 270kg x 4 x 4

Chins 2 sets assisted

Pulldowns 3 sets

Skulls 2 sets

Pbs on dips, sumos and leg press so got be happy:thumbup1:

Good, hot session. Nothing like a bit of anger to get you through training


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Anger has been my biggest motivation and inspiration throughout many years of lifting.

Nothing else comes close....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Back to training today after feeling like sh1t from friday onwards. Weight this morning was 187.6lbs down from 191 lbs. I felt like rubbish and ive been sh1tting through the eye of a needle

Diet has been off, not eating as much and generally feeling rough.

I have witched to a pull/push/legs routine with extras on a day off(core/forearms)

My gym is in the middle of a takeover and the cable lat pulldown machine is out of use so i am going to have to substitute it for machines for 3 or so weeks

Training as follows...

Sumo deads 60kg x 10,100kg x10, 140kg x 6 x 6 x 4

Narrow pulldown machine 87.5kg x 8,102.5kg x 8, 110kg x 7

Low cable rows 57.5kg x 8,65kg x 8, 72kg x 7

Chins x failure( 6 reps)

BB curls 30kg x 12,35kg x 6

Finished iff with 1 set of db precher curls to failure, 10kg x 8 reps

Decent workout but have lifted heavier, still getting over this bug and bit p1ssed about the lat pulldown cable snapped as thats two of my lifts, will see what i can do with the cable crossover pulleys


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mondays workout was as follows...

Bench 80kg x 4 x 6

Bodyweight dips 3 x 8

Ez bar Curls 20kg x 12, 30kg x 12 x 12

Tuesdays workout...

Squat 80kg x 7, 85kg x 6, 90kg x 5 x 5 x 5

leg press 180kg x 12 x 12 x 12

Calf raises 120kg x 12 x 12 x 10

20 mins cardio steady paced tonight

Got to get back in to this properly instead of p1ssing about. Diet has been sh1t recently and also i have been ill for around 7 days so i am weaker and have lost fullness quite abit

Gonna try and stick with this 4 day a week routine until xmas, that will be an achievement in itself


----------

